# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Water Wratten

## nancy

help ik heb last van waterwratten op de binnenkant van mijn benen
Is er iemand die een middeltje weet omer vanaf te komen,
ik heb geen zin om ze weg te laten lepelen bij de dermatoloog

----------


## Marie

er zal wel weer commentaar op komen, maar als tiener had ik wratten op mijn knie.
Daar wreef ik elke dag een hele paardebloem met steel en al op fijn.
Is zo&#39;n middeltje dat mijn moeder van haar moeder en die weer van haar moeder geleerd had.
En na een tijd waren alle wratten verdwenen.
Nu waren dat gewone wratten, wel hele grote en heb ik geen idee wat waterwratten zijn.

----------


## mij

JE moet naar de dokter gaan wnat die heeft een wrattenspreekuur en dan worden de wratten wegestipt&#33;Dit doet wel een beetje pijn maar het gaat wel weg&#33;Ik heb nu nergens meer last van dus succes xx mij

----------


## wilma

Hoi,
Waterwratten gaan uiteindelijk vanzelf weg&#33; Ik heb bij mijn zonen diverse dingen geprobeerd maar het ging van kwaad tot erger. Uiteindelijk heb ik het op z&#39;n beloop gelaten en ging het vanzelf over.
Laten lepelen hoeft dus ook niet. Het heeft te maken met een verminderde weerstand, je bent er met een paar maanden vanzelf weer af. (Maar als je nou niet zo lang kunt wachten....)
Succes,
Wilma

----------


## Van Opstal

Hallo,
Mijn dochtertje heeft water warstten. Nou heeft de kinderarts gezegt dat het minstens 1 jaar duurt en dan trekken ze van zelf weg. Een andere optie was om ze weg te laten halen onder verdoving etc.

Dat laatste vonden we geen optie voor een kind van 5 jaar. Omdat zij ook een droge huisd had besloot ik om haar eens in te smeren, met bodylotion met vitamine E erin. (van het kruidvat) nu zijn ze binnen 3 weken bijna allemaal weg!!!!!!!!!!. Ik denk dat het komt omdat de structuur van de huid is verbeterd en dus niet meer intresant voor de wratjes. Groetjes

----------


## Van Opstal

bovenaan een foutje het zijn water wratten en geen water warstten

----------


## Alex

Tips om zonder middeltjes of ingreep van je wratten af te komen: https://geneeshetzelf.nl/wratten/

----------

